# Recommend Trainer in Seattle, WA area



## utsavized (Feb 25, 2013)

Hello!

Could anyone please recommend a good personal trainer in the Seattle, WA area? I would prefer him/her to have experience with German Shepherds, esp. working lines. 

Thank you!!!


----------

